# Pairing Cockatiels



## Julian (Mar 20, 2011)

What am i supposed to look for when pairing my cockatiels? Ive read articles on google but i dont feel like im getting the right information....i trust the information that you guys can give me.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

well your looking for healthy, active birds, with bright eyes, if thats what you mean, if your talking about breeding and genetics then thats really up o you and what mutation you already have.
And lastly if you are wondering about the pair you already have and wanting to find out if they will become a mated pair your looking for the male courting the female, and visa versa, your looking for them snuggling and grooming eachother, but sometimes you dont know until you put a nest box on and give it a try, thats how it was for one of my pairs, until i put the box up they showed absolutely no interest and then i put the nest box up on the 17th of febraury and got my first egg on the 4th of march (they now have 2 out of four fertile, and a suragote baby due at the end of march)


----------



## Julian (Mar 20, 2011)

thank you for answering! im going to give them a couple of weeks and see what happens then ill add the box.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

no problem, that is what we are here for, and good luck with your birds. feel free to ask any other questions when needed, i have found the advice from other breeders on this forum to be a godsend


----------

